# Actual breeder directory / list



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

PoodleBreeders.com or StandardPoodles.org are directories where reputable breeders who health test are listed. Most breeders, if they don't have what you are looking for, can give you a lead of where to look.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

try also poodlesonlinedotcom.not all inclusive, but those included do health testing. can't be sure of that with akc lists, even.


----------

